
Culture as a Growth Driver - dsr12
https://stories.algolia.com/culture-as-a-growth-driver-f7df0222c67d
======
hypothete
This article's thesis is "we improved our business by being deliberate about
culture", but unless I'm missing something it doesn't say how they were
deliberate at all. I feel like if you're going to make an assertion like that,
you should say how you accomplished your goals.

------
ibdf
Congratulations on growing your business. Though I enjoyed the article, I wish
you had gone more into what's the culture you are building? What makes good
culture? What were some of your goals that have been achieved? Or what were
some of the ideas that worked and some that didn't. What are your values? how
do you empower your employees?

~~~
farest
The relationship between commerce and _actual_ culture is always disparate.
When companies speak of _culture_ , they are speaking of _business culture_ ,
which is inherently _non-culture_.

That being said, they are most likely either just connecting words for the
hype of it or they are referring to morally questionable or discriminatory
hiring practices.

------
rhapsodic
It's dismaying to see no black people among the employees in the picture.

~~~
patentatt
Why is this getting downvoted? I don’t interpret OP’s comment as lambasting
the company itself, but something more general.

~~~
frockington
Because its not relevant to the article at all. The article is about creating
a company culture that will increase business resiliency, not how many
checkmarks you can get on your diversity sheet

~~~
i1856511
Diversity is absolutely relevant to the topic of culture.

The composition of the company photo struck me too.

